# Chaudiere Lodge



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 27, 2018)

For years this all-inclusive fishing resort in Ontario has tempted me to trade into....we are going late this summer!  I don't fish, but DH does and a Canadian fishing trip has been on his bucket list. However, the hiking and small watercraft free to use should keep me busy. With all meals included this trip will be like a land cruise!  We called Steve, the Lodge's contact person, and he called us back immediately to answer our many questions.

TUG has just 2 dated reviews for this resort, but Trip Advisor has many, nearly all positive. Just wondering if any Tuggers have been there recently and could share their thoughts on this resort.

BTW, the math in making this trade is favorable in our direction-@ $400+ per person and we still have 25 TPUs remaining for another trade!


----------

